# Permanent Residence - Has it Expired??



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi
I have South African Permanent Residence but have been out of the country
living in the UK for 3 1/2 years.

Has my Permanent Residence Expired???

Thanks


----------

